# Kansas City, MO Support Group



## gamls (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm sure there are some support groups in the Kansas City area, but I'd like to get together with a few people to begin a new support group. I'd like anyone to join, but I was considering it being a "young adults with SA" support group.

Any Kansas Citians out there willing to get together weekly... maybe monthly?


----------

